# Μετατροπέας Greeklish από το Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών



## Elsa (Oct 27, 2008)

Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι μετατροπείς Greeklish > Ελληνικά αλλά αυτός μου φάνηκε πολύ καλύτερος από όσους είχα υπόψη μου.
http://tools.wcl.ece.upatras.gr/degreeklish/


----------

